# going from dark brown to blonde



## Grace (Dec 22, 2005)

Well. I've always wanted to try blonde but I've always been scared because that's a big change. I'm definately going to a salon for this one, I had a scary mishad with red a few years back. Has anyone here dyed from brown to blonde?


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 22, 2005)

I have naturally blond hair, but it's been brown for years. This past August I put blond sections in. If you're going to a salon I wouldn't be worried at all.


----------



## xSazx (Dec 23, 2005)

My hair colours naturally brown.. not dark, its like a horrible dull brown LOL & I dyed it blonde with no problems at all


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 23, 2005)

I've wondered that too, I was thinking Shakira? Cuz she has nearly black hair, dyed it platinum for the longest time and now its more of a darker/browney/dirty blonde. Question though...if I went to a salon and went blonde, and hated it, could I dye it back dark brown? Would it still look like total crap after being through a bleaching AND another deposit of color? Just wondering, cuz I've heard dying your hair darker can actually be a little "healthier" for your hair but I don't really know if thats a fact.


----------



## tracie (Dec 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_I've wondered that too, I was thinking Shakira? Cuz she has nearly black hair, dyed it platinum for the longest time and now its more of a darker/browney/dirty blonde. Question though...if I went to a salon and went blonde, and hated it, could I dye it back dark brown? Would it still look like total crap after being through a bleaching AND another deposit of color? Just wondering, cuz I've heard dying your hair darker can actually be a little "healthier" for your hair but I don't really know if thats a fact._

 
I have naturally "dirty blonde" hair that had been highlighted for years, and on a whim I decided that I wanted to go dark, and it really dried my hair out and made the ends hard to manage, i ended up having to cut a few inches off and slowly took it back to blonde.

This was my hair before it went dark (i have highlights here)..




and this was how dark i went..





so if you hate the blonde, i'd take it back to brown gradually, and do a lot of deep conditioning because stripping it of its color and then adding a new color on will dry it out, or at least it did in my case.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 25, 2005)

my hair is naturall dark brown and i went to blonde a while ago. i REALLY liked it for a while, but then i started to realize that i was born with dark hair for a reason...anything light just looks funny on me haha.

i'd recommend getting it bleached and then dyed blonde, that way you can get the exact blonde you want but your hair will still be strong and healthy. blech strips your hair, dye strengthens it, so the best way to go [i think] is to bleach and then dye :]


----------



## bella dee (Dec 28, 2005)

im gradually working my way to blonde. i mean i have naturally blonde highlights in my hair and in the summer it gets light. people say it is on the lighter side but i think its dark. i mean im kinda following kelly clarksons transition. like her stages i like her hair in the since youve been gone video. so i mean its lighter now since i did it myself but im working my way up. when my hair is stright ill post a pic!


----------



## Grace (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella dee* 
_im gradually working my way to blonde. i mean i have naturally blonde highlights in my hair and in the summer it gets light. people say it is on the lighter side but i think its dark. i mean im kinda following kelly clarksons transition. like her stages i like her hair in the since youve been gone video. so i mean its lighter now since i did it myself but im working my way up. when my hair is stright ill post a pic!_

 
that sounds like a great idea working gradually. posting a pic would be great


----------



## MACisLOVE (Dec 28, 2005)

i have before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you wanna go blonde and to a GOOD salon usually they bleach it and then put a toner to make it the blonde you want. it's harder to get it blonde though if you've previously dyed your hair a darker color.. you'll notice your roots will turn blonde in less processes than hair that was previously dyed.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 28, 2005)

I went blonde from dark brown last year and I did it gradually with highlights so it didn't look totally fake.  It took a good year of highlights to be blonde, but my hair wasn't fried and it looked natural.  I went red this time though.  Needed to get some xmas colour in there


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_I've wondered that too, I was thinking Shakira? Cuz she has nearly black hair, dyed it platinum for the longest time and now its more of a darker/browney/dirty blonde. Question though...if I went to a salon and went blonde, and hated it, could I dye it back dark brown? Would it still look like total crap after being through a bleaching AND another deposit of color? Just wondering, cuz I've heard dying your hair darker can actually be a little "healthier" for your hair but I don't really know if thats a fact._

 
Actually, darker dyes are much more harmful than lighter dyes.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 6, 2006)

I went from medium/dark brown w/ black streaks to the lighest shade of blonde pretty easily actaully, 2 dye jobs within 2 weeks may have almost killed it but its pretty damn blonde! Yay to my BF who did a great job dying my thick, wavy ugly hair!


----------

